# Hi and Luncheon Cookie Tray Question



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi, I have begun a new bakery business, currently out of my home for friends, until other arrangements can be finalized. I have a question about the number of cookies I should recommend for a luncheon. I have trays that generally include two sizes of cookies. The first, small size, are about 1 1/2 inches, and are either a gingerbread sandwich cookie or small frosted brownie. The other size are what I would consider a regular size cookie of about 2 1/2 inches, and include a variety of cookies from Linzer to chocolate mint. How many cookies would you recommend, per person, for a Holiday luncheon. I was thinking of using a standard 3 per person, similar to appetizers, but I'm not sure. I don't want to overload clients with extras, nor do I want them to run short. I have a party coming up for about 40 in an office. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

about a 1/4 pound per person, and you know if your cookies are good they will ALLWAYS be short! lol

and if you have extras, take a pretty box, pack them up and present them to the customer at the end of the day as a small token of thanks


----------



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks! Unfortunately I don't sell by the pound, I guess I need to think about that. I usually sell the larger cookies in 2 dozen increments, and the small ones in 2.5 dozen, which keeps the price for each "bundle" the same. The smaller ones take more time to put together, so while they get more cookies, they will feed less due to size. So I was thinking that for an office of 40-50, I would put together trays of 4 dozen each of the large cookies, and 5 dozen each of the small ones. That provides about 2 of the larger cookies and 3 of the bite size per adult. I don't think they are having any other desserts for their luncheon. Too much? Too little? I feel like Goldilocks! This is for a good friends office and I don't want to make a huge mistake. Who knew cookies could be so stressful!


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I would probably have 2 of the large, 3 of the small per person. If this is a friend and your firset event, you could go heavier as a gift for her. Then you won't worry, and you will learn for the next event. Another question is who are the guests? As shrom always asks: demographics? Age , gender, etc will make a difference.


----------



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi...thanks for the help. He's an orthopedic surgeon..for his Holiday office luncheon. Staff, nurses, other Docs, etc. Sounds like I'm on the right track with my estimate??


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I would go with what you said and figure there will be leftovers but this is a learning event and for a friend.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hi Sadie,
I just wanted to drop by here to ask you if you wouldn't mind participating on other threads about starting your home business. There are so many asking questions, like how you got legal, liability insurance,tax etc. things of that nature.
Your advice would be sooo helpful to soo many.
Thanks
Pan


----------



## sadie1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sure...don't know how much help I will really be...I'm flying without a net right now! I try to find the threads, if you have suggestions I'll check them out. Getting legal is a huge hassle so far. My former profession was as a research analyst so I tend to research EVERYTHING TO DEATH, as my Husband so lovingly points out!! But I'll be glad to share anything I come across and would also love to learn from others...I'll look for threads..


----------

